# Red cedar Burl



## Tclem (Jun 18, 2016)

I traded with one of those Canadians. Anyway when I went to Mr. Roberts last weekend I took this to get it tested for harness. It was a 60 after I had drawn it back. My design wasn't real fitting to the hand so after he got it flat with his tools that I can't afford he did a little changin it up with the finger groove and fixed the handle so I could get my pinky on the handle. The lady wanted this knife wanted it acid etched. Guess I rubbed the rag on it cleaning it off again because I hand sanded the flats up to 1500 and could have sworn there wasn't any scratches but who knows. 1084 steel with corby bolts and used renessiance wax for the finish. Going to try and make a sheath for it this week.
That rear corby isn't black. Lighting issue. Have to get my booth set up
After lookin at these pictures I had to double check. Man the lights were bad. Makes both bolts look goofy.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice job Tony. I see a lot more contour in the handle than you normally have. Is the difference in color between sides just the lighting? The second pic looks a lot darker. Love the acid etch... The Red Cedar burl makes a nice handle!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2016)

Beautiful knife and scales. I don't believe that is red cedar though. Not _juniperus virginiana_ if that's what you mean by red.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 18, 2016)

Pretty cool knife you made. How did you do the acid etch. Did you use stones to do it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 18, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Tony. I see a lot more contour in the handle than you normally have. Is the difference in color between sides just the lighting? The second pic looks a lot darker. Love the acid etch... The Red Cedar burl makes a nice handle!


Thanks and yes. This was bookmatched and the lights are bad. My fault. Should get my booth set back up or should have noticed it.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Beautiful knife and scales. I don't believe that is red cedar though. Not _juniperus virginiana_ if that's what you mean by red.


Not like the red cedar Burl I've gotten from the states. Got this from guy in Canada I get my ycb from.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 18, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> Pretty cool knife you made. How did you do the acid etch. Did you use stones to do it?


Thanks. I use that whatchamacallit stuff from radio shack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 18, 2016)

Pretty cool Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 18, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Thanks. I use that whatchamacallit stuff from radio shack


Ferric chloride.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice work Tony!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Not like the red cedar Burl I've gotten from the states. Got this from guy in Canada I get my ycb from.



I'd like to know what it is...it's real pretty.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 18, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Ferric chloride.


Yeah I knew that. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 18, 2016)

That one is sharp... Pat yourself on the back until you get someone there to pat it for you! Scales are awesome!! And, the acid etch is fitting of the scales. Sweet package all around!! Very nicely done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 18, 2016)

Careful Tony, you might end up with a lawsuit on yer hands if Kevin gets a hold of one your knives. 

Nicely done dude. That red is good looking...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jun 18, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> That one is sharp... Pat yourself on the back until you get someone there to pat it for you! Scales are awesome!! And, the acid etch is fitting of the scales. Sweet package all around!! Very nicely done!!


Yeah I need longer arms. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 18, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Careful Tony, you might end up with a lawsuit on yer hands if Kevin gets a hold of one your knives.
> 
> Nicely done dude. That red is good looking...


Yeah I e thought of that lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2016)

Good looking knife Tony . Like the red cedar burl handles, are the darker lines due to sap ?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2016)

It's _thuja plicata_ aka western red/pacific red. I thought it was but didn't want to say until I had time to do some digging. It probably doesn't take resin very well (have you tried?) but it doesn't really need it. It's pretty light in weight isn't it?


----------



## Tclem (Jun 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It's _thuja plicata_ aka western red/pacific red. I thought it was but didn't want to say until I had time to do some digging. It probably doesn't take resin very well (have you tried?) but it doesn't really need it. It's pretty light in weight isn't it?


I pretty much send everything to Mel espically if it's an oily wood. I only stabilize if I need a piece done yesterday


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I pretty much send everything to Mel espically if it's an oily wood. I only stabilize if I need a piece done yesterday



So were those scales stabilized? The reason I'm asking so many questions is because I dig that stuff and want to try and get some.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 19, 2016)

Beautifully awesome wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

